

Japanese Politicians Announce Plan to Build Gundams for Military - vibrunazo
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/118113-Japanese-Politicians-Announce-Plan-to-Build-Gundams

======
michaelpinto
Point of fact: Robotech was actually three anime shows, Macross just being one
of them. Also the Macross itself was a large scale space fortress that was
robot like, so it had nothing to do with being "super magical". Also the mecha
design of the VF-1 Valkyrie by Studio Nue was superior the Gundam robots which
couldn't transform into a fighter craft.

